# Don't leave it too late to have children, Men are warned as research shows older



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

dads are more likely to have 'mutant sperm'.

I think they mean mutated! It's about a research study in Nature that shows that some conditions appear to be due completely to the father's sperm quality. This bit was interesting- "The mother's age had no bearing on their risk - indeed, the team found that 97 per cent of all mutations in a child's DNA come from their father."

 I'll see y'all down the sperm bank!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2564752/Dont-leave-late-children-MEN-warned-research-finds-older-dads-likely-mutant-sperm.html


----------

